# Do you watch less TV because of the R15 problems?



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

I've found that I have been watching less TV simply because I hate my R15.


----------



## ZoSoAir (Sep 19, 2006)

If you are watching less TV because your DVR refuses to record your shows then you need to catch them live or not complain (you still have a VCR dont you?).


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

ZoSoAir said:


> If you are watching less TV because your DVR refuses to record your shows then you need to catch them live or not complain (you still have a VCR dont you?).


So a product and service you're PAYING for doesn't do what you are PAYING for it to do, and that's not cause to complain?

Your new car doesn't start, so you find yourself taking fewer trips? Heck, take the bus, or don't complain. 
:nono2:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ZoSoAir said:


> If you are watching less TV because your DVR refuses to record your shows then you need to catch them live or not complain (you still have a VCR dont you?).


VCR? What's a VCR??? 

_(BTW, how are things in L'ville, my old stomping grounds?)_


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

No, I use my HR20. jk, my R15's have been working fine for quite a while now.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

lets also keep in mind that recording issues arent the only problems the r15 has. but to answer the question. i dont know that i am finding myself watching LESS tv but i do know that i am cursing MORE at the tv.


----------



## Tgrim1 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have both a R10 and R15 hooked up and definitely use the R15 less because of all its "quirks"

_"Your new car doesn't start, so you find yourself taking fewer trips? Heck, take the bus, or don't complain. Brilliant!"_

lol


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

I watch *MORE* TV because of my R15...


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

DaveTheWave said:


> I watch *MORE* TV because of my R15...


+1 for my R15's have had no problems at all for quite awhile.


----------



## ZoSoAir (Sep 19, 2006)

Nick said:


> VCR? What's a VCR???
> 
> _(BTW, how are things in L'ville, my old stomping grounds?)_


Depends,

How long has it been since you were here last? HAHAHAH!


----------



## ZoSoAir (Sep 19, 2006)

ApK said:


> So a product and service you're PAYING for doesn't do what you are PAYING for it to do, and that's not cause to complain?
> 
> Your new car doesn't start, so you find yourself taking fewer trips? Heck, take the bus, or don't complain.
> :nono2:


Sounds like your against me in the first line then with me in your second remark.

BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## miggo (Feb 28, 2007)

If anything, I think I am watching more TV. Too much lately. DVR makes it easy to watch what you want, when you want.


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

I found that after I deleted 40 of the 46 Thomas the Train episodes and 40 of the 46 Bob the Builder episodes, things have been much better.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

The whole family is watching more TV becasue of the R15. We're not recording a tremendous amount of shows but that is the majority of what we're watching. There are only 2 or 3 SL's on each plus a few manually selected ones here and there. 

Once or twice I thought it was mesing up as the record light wasn't on when I thought it was supposed to be. It turned out the channel ran the show early in the AM in addition to its regular time and the R15 dutifully recorded the early AM broadcast and skipped the second since it already had it.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ZoSoAir said:


> Sounds like your against me in the first line then with me in your second remark.
> 
> BRILLIANT!!!


I don't think he's "with you" on the second line. I think that's something called _sarcasm_.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

There are plenty of other reasons to watch less TV that have absolutely nothing to do with the R15, such as: too many reruns and repeats, nothing broadcast worth watching, same old regurgitated news -- reason I stopped watching CNN & HLN, boring / stupid reality shows, and the list goes on.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I don't think he's "with you" on the second line. I think that's something called _sarcasm_.


Could be schizophrenia too, we never know.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I have not had any problems with my 2 R15's since the last update.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

ZoSoAir said:


> If you are watching less TV because your DVR refuses to record your shows then you need to catch them live or not complain (you still have a VCR dont you?).


While i don't agree with this post( one reason i got a DVR is because my VCR broke). i think there should be a third answer. "no problems with the R15"


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

Mavrick said:


> +1 for my R15's have had no problems at all for quite awhile.


+2 I have very few problems with the r-15 300 that replaced my R-15 500. The 500 was nothing but problems.


----------

